# Surge blocking.



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I'm sitting with a $4.50 sticky Surge and can not get a ping. I've seen people come and go but yet I can't get a ping. I even turned on other account and it was peeing like crazy but I can't get a ping on sticky surge. Uber is officially playing games yet again with the surge.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> I'm sitting with a $4.50 sticky Surge and can not get a ping. I've seen people come and go but yet I can't get a ping. I even turned on other account and it was peeing like crazy but I can't get a ping on sticky surge. Uber is officially playing games yet again with the surge.


Surge &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

They are making you wait for a long distance pool ping they can give you.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> I'm sitting with a $4.50 sticky Surge and can not get a ping. I've seen people come and go but yet I can't get a ping. I even turned on other account and it was peeing like crazy but I can't get a ping on sticky surge. Uber is officially playing games yet again with the surge.


It's been my experience that when I get a sticky surge and that particular surge dies out leaving me behind I typically wait awhile (15-30 minutes) for my next ride. And when I do get a ride it's a super short ride or a ride with a PAX who has a F'd up Rider Rating.

Uber knows that you will accept an undesirable ride because you have a sticky surge. So naturally they are waiting on sending you a ride that has been declined a few times. Uber doesn't play fair. They pull out all the stops to make sure their minumum fare passengers get taken care of.


----------

